# Clovelly Friday 28th



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry Big Maaarn

I am out.
Holden are putting a new motor in my truck (not bad considering the warranty ran out 6 months ago)
Good luck
I look forward to a good report (but leave some for me)

Cheers

Wigg


----------

